# Maingano tank



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

The maingano colony have moved into the 5ft. They are absolutely loving the extra room and zipping in and out the hardscape.

Feedback welcome


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the way you have the landscape laid out, everything just seems to belong. Very nice.

DLH


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I rescaped the tank today


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

This tank is being decommissioned. Maingano to be sold/traded.

Going in a different direction with it. Updates to come


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Tank emptied of rock and wood, 1 piece of rock left in for the loaches to hide behind. Maingano are now gone.

Shortly will catch the loaches and move them into a container while i empty out the gravel. Will then throw in the PFS i have, i will definately need more, but its far more pricey than my normal play sand *L* 
Am not planning on fully emptying out the tank at this stage so may even leave the loaches in while i change it.. To do a drastic change over to full rainwater will shock the loaches, so will slowly change over the coming weeks while i continue adding things to the tank. 
I expect it will be at least 4 weeks until tank is ready for the new fish type


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Tank now has the main gravel out, just the odd bit left. The water is gross, the filters will clean it up (then i will need to clean them lol). Once it clears some i will syphon out any remaining gravel and heavier debris.

Loaches are not amused with all the goings on!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

**taps foot** still want to know what's going in there, you're killling meeee


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

It will be.....................................nah ya can wait lol


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

:fish9: a LITTLE hint???


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

They have fins


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

So mean....SO SO mean. (im)patiently waiting


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

lol Will be at least 4 weeks before the finned ones move in. 

Gotta slowly move the loaches over to lower PH


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

*pc
Well were waiting.

I'm sure as usual your tank will end up just beautiful


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

And wait you will lol

It is a cloudy mess at present. Dumped some rocks and a few bits of wood back in there for the loaches and BN. Once i get all the new decor most of whats in there will move out again.

Will pick up another bag of PFS this week hopefully. Then i can start buying Val and get started planting.
Am stopping off on my way to work and grabbing, what i hope, will be a suitable start to the wood part of the tank, then i can get it soaking and in place for it to be planted

Cant wait til it comes together myself. 

Though i will warn you the fish are darned expensive, so i will have to buy 1-2 at a time. So do not expect a fully stocked tank straight away lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Rebecca,my friend.You are killing us.Can ya give a hint on color?or anything other than the fact the have fins?ANYTHING?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm with Bev and Summer on this one, teeeeelll usssss!!!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

They have gills, and live in the water *LOL*

I aint telling, so ya just gonna have ta wait!

Raided a dead tree on the way home, will go out later and remove what bark is left on the branches and then toss in the pond for a bit


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

It must be something *really* good if she has to keep it from us and tease us like this!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Are you getting South African Goldfin Silver Tip Fancytail Crown& Jewel Guppies?


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Amazing shot of the tank Looks great cant wait to see what goes in there next


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Le sigh.

I feel unloved and ignored 

JK.Really I guess we have no choice but to wait so ill be stalki...err i mean following this thread.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

um bev..one hint she didnt give you.. that is in the post..can you guess what it is..

Rick


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Actually there are a few extra hints in the thread if ya look hard lol

To me these fish a 'really' good & i am looking foward to getting them!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I know Rebecca but didnt want to give too much away

Rick


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Changing to full rain water was the only hint i picked up on, so was thinking discus.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed and the spensive part as well.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

*LOL* that wasnt so hard eh


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

oooooohhh, Those are very pretty fish, if they are indeed what your getting*pc


PICS PICS, WE WANT PICS


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

oooh exciting!!!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have Clown Loaches 

Tank now is basically scaped, i need to pic up a few smaller swords and then maybe a bit of fine tuning.

The tank is currently cloudy, due to me adding another bag of PFS and then i planted it. I will have a tannin issue, but nothing water changes wont keep under control. Will do a large water change tomorrow, to help settle it. Will also need to do a canister clean very soon.

Pics as soon as it has cleared up


----------

